# Best espresso machine for under £1,000



## Wannabe barista Andrew (May 4, 2020)

Hi everyone

I ordered an espresso machine from an ebay seller last week which turned out to be a scam! Thankfully I got a full refund after a bit of a battle with ebay but it got me really thinking about what espresso machine I should buy. I'm really into milk based coffee such as flat whites and want a machine I can really experiment with, is really good quality and something I can grow into as I get more skilled (I'm a novice at the moment but very enthusiastic). Budget is around £1,000 (will buy a grinder seperately). Any recommendations (machine will probably be needed for 2-3 cups per day and probably only needs to be HX rather than dual boiler)?

Cheers


----------



## shadegrown (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi Andrew,

I've just purchased a Fracino Classico via coffeebean (one of the forum members) for a great price and delivered within a couple of days even in the midst of lockdown, couldn't be happier with it, I was previously using a commercial 2 group Gaggia which came out of a restaurant I used to have so I was particularly concerned about going from a commercial machine to a light commercial/domestic machine.

Have a search for them on the forum and I think you'll find most people who own them love them and speak highly of them

hope that helps


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

@BlackCatCoffeeis another supplier of Fracino machines, and I am sure they, or @coffeebean can put you some good bundles together to get you up and running. Both come recommended.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Classico is a great way to go. They are thoroughly well put together and use great proven components. They are made in the UK too which means support is fab. You get an E61 lever group, large copper steam boiler and you have the option of wooden handles too which look really tasteful. I have them ready to ship.

If you need a grinder too I can put together a super package for which will be heavily discount from the RRP.

Get in touch I can talk you through lots more options.

David


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Lelit Mara X gets my vote if you can get your hands on one.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Andrew,

I can do you a great deal on a Classico, let me know if you are interested

All the best

Andy


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

"Best espresso machine for under £1000". Very likely a Mara X.


----------



## johnbb (3 mo ago)

Wannabe barista Andrew said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I ordered an espresso machine from an ebay seller last week which turned out to be a scam! Thankfully I got a full refund after a bit of a battle with ebay but it got me really thinking about what espresso machine I should buy. I'm really into milk based coffee such as flat whites and want a machine I can really experiment with, is really good quality and something I can grow into as I get more skilled (I'm a novice at the moment but very enthusiastic). Budget is around £1,000 (will buy a grinder seperately). Any recommendations (machine will probably be needed for 2-3 cups per day and probably only needs to be HX rather than dual boiler)?
> 
> Cheers


I have been using this machine for many years now and I am very happy with the machine! It is a best seller here in Canada and in the United States.You can check out the review and decide for yourself if it meets your needs. 








Breville BaristaBES870XL


----------

